# help for graphic card



## indiabulls (Nov 8, 2005)

hi guys i m new here ,
i want to buy a graphic card of about 9000, but i am not able to find dealer who can give me the card at the right price.i am in bhopal . the rp tech dealer here telling me old price.
what should i do now . i am thinking of buying XFX 6600gt 128.


----------



## samanvya_ad (Nov 9, 2005)

Contact BIG, there 6600GT comes with just driver cd but the card is a nice one and comes for just 8200+taxes (as told by there dealer via e-mail n phone).....
xfx is slightly expensive i think.


----------



## harsh bajpai (Nov 10, 2005)

i go with samanvya 
BIG sells decent cards at acceptable prices and it's 6600GT is well proven to be the best card for that price range.
you can contact sales@bigbyteindia.com


----------



## mohit (Nov 10, 2005)

if u increase ur budget by 1k more then u can go for the best 6600gt around i.e LEADTEK WINFAST 6600GT EXTREME which comes factory overclocked and has the best reviews around.. visit www.zebronics.net to send an enquiry for it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 11, 2005)

hmm, all the gfx cards from different manufactures are almost same, they only differ in cooling colution because of which overclocking performance differs, alongwith the software bundle, as far as i know, BIG only provides, a driver CD, & maybe powerdvd, which should be enough for anyone


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 11, 2005)

There are a few differences between manufacturers, but it will almost always never affect games. The Video Output mechanism on different cards is different, and one may use a better TV-out chip, and so on.

I know because I saw a Maxforce GeForce2 graphics card which was producing a way too dark image when compared to an Asus GeForce2 graphics card on a PC with same configuration.


----------



## [lokesh] (Nov 11, 2005)

mohit said:
			
		

> if u increase ur budget by 1k more then u can go for the best 6600gt around i.e LEADTEK WINFAST 6600GT EXTREME which comes factory overclocked and has the best reviews around.. visit www.zebronics.net to send an enquiry for it.



Never look into Zebronics...its the worst experience i've had...don't do the same mistake i did. The memory provided by them on the graphics card is of the lowest clock speed. I got a 6600 LE from zebronics and i got the card with a memory clock speed of just 400 Mhz. Damn! i din't check the memory clock speed on the card.
 Make sure u go for good companies such as Leadtek, XFX etc. and also make sure that you check the memory clock speed.

And also keep in mind that the memory clock speed can greatly affect the card's performance.


----------



## Ringwraith (Nov 11, 2005)

@lokesh..no doubt zebronics cards suck....
but they also deal in Leadtek cards, so when u go to them, ask them abt leadtek and not their own card


----------



## mohit (Nov 12, 2005)

[lokesh said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude those zebronics people only selle leadtek cards in india. i did not recommend zebronic's own card man.. read claearly what i wrote. i had suggested a leadtek 6600gt extreme.


----------



## samanvya_ad (Nov 12, 2005)

I am myself buying xfx..
How is it.I am getting it for 10K in Lucknow for 128 MB.Is the price ok.


----------



## [lokesh] (Nov 14, 2005)

mohit said:
			
		

> [lokesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got me wrong dude...the zebronics people sell both their own manufactured card and also leadtek....actually I meant not to query through the zebronics website...because they somehow change your mind to buy zebronics card, which is the worst...


----------



## mohit (Nov 14, 2005)

[lokesh said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



come on thats a false allegation dude... i have enquired from the zebronics website around 10 times for leadtek cards but they never ever recommended their own cards to me.


----------

